# Meet The Rest of The Family



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Now we have the cats Sake' is the white one and Miso is the black one



And the rats we have five, all males. The three up from from left to right are Matin, Foamy, and Gabriel. The Two in the igloo are Damen (black one) and Bond who is cream.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The goldfish share a 20 gla tank in our bedroom. Flipper is the gold one and is a Ryukin. Stormy is the black one and is a black moore. 




Then the tropical fishies in our dinning room who dont have names


And finialy we have Alpha Betta, the gardian of our entire household and probably my most favorite pet ever! He resides in a small 2 gallon tank right next to our bed. .... hopefuly he's a sound sleeper


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm so jealous...I've always wanted a solid white kitty! 

Cute family, I love rats too btw, I used to own a 
white one named Shirley and she rode on my shoulder...
I miss my ratty.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Well MM come and get her! She's a pain in the.... well you know. LoL She's sweet when she wants to be and she loves to cuddle but otherwise don't touch her. She gets up in your face when she wants attention and when she doesn't she will absolutely let you know. The vet insisted she would probably be deaf because she is all white with blue eyes but she can most definitly hear. Whisper the phrase are you hungry from anywhere in the house and oh my gosh, watchout ! She is always the first up on the counter for food.

here's my two fav. pics of her
the day we got her - she had fleas and was only four weeks old  my friend sort of dumped her on us


And her fighting over the $100 dollar dog bed that I Wonder picked out for her birthday


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

what a cute famly!! We used to have a blonde rat named Girly-Girl...great pets.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow....how do you find time to care for everyone? Well, I think you said you didn't have kids yet...thats probably how! lol 

I can hardly remember what I did before kid's. I probably shouldn't try to think about that. lol Anyhow, what a great family of pets you have. 

I have to ask....did your husband have any pets when he met you? If not what does he think about all of them? I know Im being nosey, just had to ask!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

What a great pic of Sake as a baby - and I love their names LoL. We had a little stray tabby and white "Hamish" who was only about 4 weeks old when he came to me and needed a bath for fleas and various other horrible stains and muck. He did pretty much the same thing although he was very sick at the time, had a big cut below his nose, worms and undernourished poor baby.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

That's nothing, my grandma used to have 20 dogs and 21 cats
at the same time once, mostly dogs and cats people dumped out
on the gravel road and out of compassion she took them on and took
care of them and found homes for them. 

I didn't think my husband and I were literally going to "work out"
at first, he had no pets when we got together and was not 
fond of dogs at all. He gave my dogs a chance though and fell
in love with the poodle personality and now can't wait to get his
own poodle out of the upcoming litter due in Jan. :tongue:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> That's nothing, my grandma used to have 20 dogs and 21 cats
> at the same time once, mostly dogs and cats people dumped out
> on the gravel road and out of compassion she took them on and took
> care of them and found homes for them.
> ...


What litter? Who are you getting a pup from? 
I must of missed something! lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> What litter? Who are you getting a pup from?
> I must of missed something! lol


Maddie's Dam is having another litter of puppies due at
the end of January. Taking Pick of the litter again, other
wise I would get ripped off by my own family. Me and Sivaro
talked about it in one thread, I forgot which one but I explained
the best I could to her about my family and such and she understood.
LONG STORY!

They are control freaks and I didn't know about her
being bred until she was already bred and although 
I didn't agree with breeding her again this close, I had
no say so and kept my mouth closed.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Surprisingly I don't have trouble finding time for my babies, although I am sure having kids might complicate things. That little test was negative this month.  
Anyway hubby works really long hours, he's almost never here during the week. He leaves for work before 5am and gets home at 10pm most days except weekend soooo I spent a lot of time on my own, and the animals keep me busy. Thats why I wanted a bigger dog because I wanted something with a big bark. Caring for the fish almost doesn't count as pet care since you just toss food in as I'm leaving for work and then again before bed. Hubby does the cleanining for the tanks on the weekends. Cats are... well cats and they don't require a whole lot either. Food twice a day and cuddles for Sake for about 5 minutes (it's all she wants) right after I get home and then Miso gets laptime after the dogs have come in or late at night before I got to bed. The rats all live in one huge cage so feeding and watering for all five takes less than five minutes. They get to run around on the bed in that room while I read or work on website stuff. They really are getting to the age where they just want a pat on the head and maybe a cuddle and then they want to be left alone. They are all senior citizens so don't have much energy. I can even have them out in the room with the cats and the small dogs if I choose and everyone can socialize together. The only one I have to keep half an eye on is Miso who was a stray and got caught by animal control because she was eating birds at neighborhood bird feeders. I do not allow Jazz anywhere near the rats, ever. All of our other guys have grown up with rats and ferrets and such, even Miso who was only a few months old when we got her. Jazz is already three and doesn't understand the rattie rules so she can't have play time. The dogs are what take up most of my time, Jazz comes to work so we have loads of time together but when I get home both the tibbies have to be worked and go for a walk. We do alot of training  I am so nocturnal that it's no problem fitting things in. I can sleep until 7:30-8 or so and usually make it to bed in the neighborhood of 1:00am. Keeping up with the puppy was difficult, I had to get up every two hours with him, and it's still a little more work than normal now but it's not that bad  At least he sleeps through the night now and if he doesn't he doesnt require me to get up and make sure he's eating and going potty normaly. 

Nope John didn't have pets when we got married, but he likes animals. His family had a dog and a cat but they were pets rather than real family memebers. I say he likes animals, I mean it, and he's really good with them. We actualy met at petsmart lol *sigh* and fell in love.... Not very long after we started dating he starting traveling with me to dog shows and even began helping with some of the training. A couple of times we shoved him in the ring with a dog and he did ok. After getting married I took a year off from showing and only went to two trials for Rally O, he went to one of them with me. If it were up to him we would have one dog and one cat and all the fish I wanted. He's tolerant of the animals though and pitches in and helps with them a lot. The only one he isn't thrilled about is Howie who occiasionaly lifts his leg on John's breifcase.... Wonder is his little princess and he is soooo in love with Jazz that we are actively seeking to add another poodle to the house at his request. :whoo:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

wow....lol 

I didn't know there was another husband that worked more than mine. lol My husband works from about 5:30am to 7-7:30pm Mon-Fri.... that includes commuting time which is about 4 hrs a day. I kind of have a job....well its my old job that Im welcomed to work when I can. I just haven't came accross a daycare or person Im willing to leave my youngest with....nor have I even looked. So for now, and probably for good, Im a stay at home mom.


I guess my team add's up to being as demanding as your's, if not more. (kids....2 under 4 yrs) I have my three dogs and a fish tank. Oh and don't feel funny about were you met your husband. I met mine cruising McHenry (its a main street in town that is known for fri and sat night cruising). I was 18 yrs old and he was 22. We shacked up two months later and married in 03. I seriously couldn't be happier.....he is the BEST!

Anyways...funny how things begin and where it takes you. Good luck on finding another Poodle for the hubby and on the possible future fetus.


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey WonderPup, in your picstures of the dogs....are those Pekingese? If so, what are their temperments like?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't mean to answer for her, but they are Tibeten Spaniels. Sorry if I messed up the spelling. She show's those ones and not be rude they are much more appealing than a Pekingese. Im not a fan of Pekingese dogs. lol

I also meant ask you Wonderpup, have you happened to meet a younger man handler Eddie or Ed Thomason? He's my husbands best friend that got us into showing. He breed's Amstaffs but is a pro handler in AKC. He has or had a Tibbie as a client dog. I believe its ranked in the top ten....heres the link to his client Tibbie.

http://www.bluebullevard.com/AlpineFalls/Handling.asp


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ah ha....Tibet Spanials eh? 

Well what are their personalities like then? Are they obedient like the poodle? Do they get along with everyone or are they one person dogs? How much grooming do they need? How athletic are they?

And I agree, they are better looking than Pekingese.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Cardi2008 said:


> Ah ha....Tibet Spanials eh?
> 
> Well what are their personalities like then? *Are they obedient like the poodle? * Do they get along with everyone or are they one person dogs? How much grooming do they need? How athletic are they?
> 
> And I agree, they are better looking than Pekingese.


in reference to the bolded part of the quote -ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *NO*
Hopefuly I won't offend anyone by saying this, (remember I'm owned by a poodle too!!) but poodles don't have a mind of their own, tibbies DO. And they use it to try and outwit you every step of the way. I feel that the tibbies are smarter than the poodles, but harnessing that intelligence is complicated to say the least. Jazz was so easy to train because she wanted to please and didn't seem to know any better. Tibbies look at you and say, "oh yea? make me. You have a cookie?? Well I still don't have to, I know you'll eventualy feed me eitherway. They are more athlectic that I wish they were. Able to leap four foot fences in a single bound, or climb them at the very least. They are fantastic at agility. They tend to be a tad snobby with some strangers but they are very friendly. Great with kids, Wonder loves kids.... I think she's weird because my opinion of alot of children ranks them only slightly higher than roaches. Wow, scary to think that hubby and I are trying to get pregnate..:moneymouth: LoL. They also get along well with other animals, and they tend to be a bit cat like. Wonder loves to sit in window seals, in a spot of sun comming through a window, or on the back of the couch. They require almost no grooming. Run a pin or a slicker brush through them once a week or so and a monthly bath to keep them clean. 
In spite of their challenges, they aren't malicious or plain stubborn with training. It's just that you have to convience them that they want to do it afterall. Both of mine, as well as past dogs that I have owned, have been successful in obedience and more reccently Rally Obedience. 
Here I haves a website if you want to see more pictures, and there is an about tibbies page WWW.BLACKTIEKENNELS.COM 
Forgive some of the pictures overlapping text... Thats a reccent problem, sorry, we are working on it. 

Secreto - 
I don't know eddie personaly, I know I have seen him but not with a tibbie. Mwhaha, nobody comes down here to compete with my dogs and wins... (j/k)
Seriously though, I do know the owner of that dog, Chuck. That guy has Howie's brother. I've taken a year off from shows since we got married so I havent been traveling nearly so much. I;ve only done the local shows within two hours of home. They havent been down here in Florida. Chuck lives in new england somewhere. I'm excited to start showing again, I don't know how far I will travel just yet, depends on how baby making is going at the time. I have a black and tan girl ready to bring out in Febuary and I am seriously thinking of keeping Mr. Wonderful and showing the most awsome Howie son every born  LoL.


----------

